# R35 boot mat



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Looking for an unmarked boot mat for a 2010 GT-R. It's the one that goes on the boot floor (has the white foam backing etc) and preferably black in colour. Thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I have a choice of two of these £50 each plus postage to your location.

If you think 1 may be of interest or maybe both then please call 07860 299991 or pm me to

take things further.

Thanks


----------

